# Diagnosis: Ichthyosis :(



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I haven't heard of this (though I've had a golden with flaky skin). I'm so sorry for the bad news! 

I would tell the breeder just what you've told us. Also, check to see what sort of health guarantee you received when you purchased her. Any reputable breeder should be concerned to hear the news and appreciative of the information especially as it pertains to the heredity factor and their breeding program.

Good luck to you! Hopefully others will have good advice for you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for the diagnosis. With the rate science finds new and improved technologies and medicines, hopefully they will find something for this condition soon. I hope she doesn't become uncomfortable.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Char's Rachel has this.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel has a mild form of it and it doesn't really bother her except for scratching sometimes...swimming in the river really helps it for some reason. the vet dermatologist I took her too...recommended vitamin a and fish oil....I didn't see much difference...so stopped it...some people may recall I really freaked out when I found out she had it...I contacted my breeder and they basically blew me off, saying none of the other puppies had it, and the mother and father didn't...sure...right...but anyone, she lives a normal life...so please....take a deep breath...it will be okay..hugs!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

BTW...feel free to PM me if you ever want to talk about this...


----------



## Colleenrogensues (Mar 5, 2011)

So my golden, funny thing, Molly, just got diagnosed with icthyosis, almost the exact same situation....any advice/treatment that you could offer that you went threw with Mollie that seemed to help?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There is a DNA test available for this now. I would definitely let your breeders know, as they will want to test the sire and dam of the litter. My understanding is that carriers should be bred to clears, and not to another carrier.

I don't think there is a lot that can be done for it, but my understanding is that it is primarily a cosmetic issue and not one that will hurt the dog. I have heard recommendations of fish oil and vitamins as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would contact a dermatologist with a referral from your vet. Or if you are near a vet college fet a referral to them. Also you might talk to a holistic vet to see if they might know if some stuff to help.


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

My 5 y/o old Champ has it too. As a pup up to a year old or so it would snow in July if we brushed him. He's now on a fish oil pill a day and its helped tremendously. No more flaking when he walks. Fortunately, the flaking does not mean he's itchy. Baths wont help at all.
I was torn up when we found out too but now its a non issue. I suspect it wont be for you either. Here's my big boy! 109 lbs of twisted steel and my hunting partner!
Pedigree: Flambeau's Runnin the Roosters


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a new product, a spot on treatment, called Allerderm. Our vet gave me samples when Toby started itching this winter (no diagnosis). It supposedly soaks into the skin and provides moisturizing benefits and helps reduce itching. I wonder if this might be helpful to your dog. After the first month's treatments (1xweek for 4 weeks, 1xmonth after) I noticed a dramatic improvement in his coat and his itching. I don't know if it's the treatment or the fact we aren't using our indoor heater anymore because the weather warmed up and it's not so dry inside. 

Allerderm Spot-On for Small Dogs & Cats Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I first heard of this disease 2 years ago. When my hunter (avatar) was killed by proheart6 back in oct. 2--3, i "met" jean over the net. She had lost 2 dogs to prohearts 54 about a year before i lost hunter (and her 3rd is still on meds because of his problems with ph6). 

She had never had experinece with goldens and her boy firned had a goldne who had "dandruff flakes as big as corn flakes." they wre at a loss--and so was their vet. She asked me, i asked her, someome told me about this disease, i e-mailed jean, they took summer to anothr vet and got this diagnosis.

It didn't actually bother her that much, she just had huge "dandruff flakes" falling all the time. She was put on fish oil and vitamins and it did help some. However, they lost her to cancer about 8 months ago, so not sure if she would hae continued to have improvement on this disease or not. 

On, the eogs jean lost was a 112 year old "skipper key" and a mutt that looked like a giant cotton ball and the one still on meds, and now 11 years old, wa shepherd and lab mix. Well, after she met her boy firned and got to know summer she fell in love with goldens and theynow have one that is just about 6 months old.


----------



## Dawn6467 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Icthyosis in Golden*

My 12 yr golden, Caesar, has had problems 
With his skin for his whole life. No one has 
Even mentioned this as a possibility until
Today. We did a biopsy and will know within
A week. I am very frustrated. My poor dog
Has been miserable for basically his whole
Life and now, just before his 13th b-day
We get a possible answer. We have mixed
His food with many additives (Dino-vite),
Fish oil, fruits, hypoallergenic food, you name
It. I am baffled that more vets don't know
About this condition. At one point, his whole
Body peeled a layer of skin. Big flakes 2"
At a time came off. I am in shock a bit that
There is this whole forum out there about
This.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I am glad you found us. Nobody knows it all but so many could know a lot. I am sorry for your Caesar and I know how you feel, hope your boy will finally get proper care for his condition.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Dawn and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you found us under these circumstances.
I don't know if a biopsy will confirm ichthyosis, I believe you need the DNA test that is available from Optigen. It has only been available since January 2011 so breeders are just now starting to test their dogs before breeding. Almost 70% of the dogs are being diagnosed as either carriers or affected, so it's obviously a common problem in the breed.
It can range from very mild, where the owners of affected dogs aren't even aware of it until the DNA test comes back, to very severe, which is what is sounds like your dog has.
Stress seems to make it worse. 
There are some other threads on this forum about it, if you do a search you will probably find some good information.
About the vets....well, I agree. We need to get them educated to think of it as a primary consideration, not secondary to allergies or thyroid issues. A lot of dogs are on unnecessary treatments, which will not help, because it's ichthyosis and not allergies.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am wondering if a holistic approach might help. 

A couple week's ago I saw on TV, I think it was Dr. Oz, that washing human hair with apple cidar vinegar will control even the worst cases of dandruff.

I used to rinse my Great Pyrenees out with vinegar quite often, it was mostly to get the soap out from a bath, so I know it doesn't hurt them. It was recommended to me by a show breeder. 

ACV has a lot of benefits even when given in a pets water. I have given it to my dogs, bunny, chickens and ducks.


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I am wondering if a holistic approach might help.
> 
> A couple week's ago I saw on TV, I think it was Dr. Oz, that washing human hair with apple cidar vinegar will control even the worst cases of dandruff.
> 
> ...


well if Doc Oz says its good then............. :doh:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

UplandHntr said:


> well if Doc Oz says its good then............. :doh:



Rude... :uhoh:

cubbysan, you're right...ACV is a great product with many health benefits for both us and our pets.


----------



## Dawn6467 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Icthyosis*

Thank you all, I will mention the DNA test
Biopsy came back negative. They took blood
Fridat (again). Thyroid is normal. Ugh
It has been years of all of this! Caesars 
Skin has always been darker in pigment
But now it is down right black and is spreading
To areas tht used to look somewhat
Normal. This is discouraging. Now he's on
Prednisone again and a different antibiotic
To just keep the fire at bay until we can 
Get an accurate diag 
:no:no:


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Will this be seen in newborn puppies or will it appear later?


----------



## Payton's Mommy (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been searching through the forum for any information I can get about Ichthyosis.When we picked up my puppy from the breeder, there was a paper included in his medical information that stated he may be affected or be a carrier of Ichthyosis-dry skin. It was suggested that if he became flaky to switch him to Acana Pacifica at One year old and it would control the problem. He is 12 weeks now, and I am pretty sure he has it. I love him to death and am terrified by some of the stories I have read on the internet about it! Reading posts from experienced owners on this site has calmed me down a bit. I would love to hear any hints anyone has about controlling the flakes. So far, I have started adding a little Acana Pacifica to his puppy food, Use a "curry" brush to help stimulate the oils in his skin, I tried an Oatmeal shampoo that was supposed to be soothing and help the dryness and I give him a fish oil supplement once a day...not sure if anything is working yet because I have only been doing this for a week and a half.
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Payton's Mommy said:


> I have been searching through the forum for any information I can get about Ichthyosis.When we picked up my puppy from the breeder, there was a paper included in his medical information that stated he may be affected or be a carrier of Ichthyosis-dry skin. It was suggested that if he became flaky to switch him to Acana Pacifica at One year old and it would control the problem.


I think it is lame that your breeder left you a paper with his probable skin disorder. She should have sat you down and had a discussion with you, then you should have went home without the dog and read about it and made sure you were OK with it. It is irresponsible she is breeding dogs that will likely pass this on. If she had her dogs tested before breeding this could have been avoided. There is no cure. Acana Pacifica is not a cure and to say it will "control the problem" is an exaggeration and certainly minimizing the problem. Acana Pacifica is a fine choice, but will not likely "control the problem".

I'm sorry for sounding so negative. On the bright side, from what I've read, it seems that many dogs with this skin disorder are not in any discomfort.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Also, Acana Pacifica is for all life stages. It is a great food for golden puppies. I feed my 5 month old puppy Orijen 6-fish (made by Champion Foods, the same manufacturer as Acana). There is no reason for you to feed "a little" Acana. Acana Pacifica is a better dog food than Royal Canin. Most of Royal Canin dog foods contain corn and/or corn gluten meal;not desirable ingredients. If you already have Acana Pacifica already on hand then just feed that 100%. You might want to mix Royal Canin with Acana for one week. Give 25% Acana for two days, then 50% Acana for two days, then 75% Acana for two days, then 100% thereafter.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eed-standard/133282-retriever-ichthyosis.html

here is a thread where some members with furbabies having ichthyosis have posted.


----------



## Payton's Mommy (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!
Yeah, I wish she had talked to me about the problem, and pointed out which puppies had it before my kids chose their first puppy! It was really down played..but I love him and I like to think that perhaps he was meant to be with me. I have read some really positive ideas and thoughts on this forum..thank god I found it!
I have been adding the Acana slowly, 1) so he can adjust and 2) because I bought a 30 lbs bag of RC the day we brought him home and I don't want to waste it.
I have researched the makers of Acana and Orijen and like what I see, compared to the RC. I will definately be switching to them once this bag is done


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all! 

Jumping on this thread because I think my boy has ichthyosis. His skin flakes off constantly, his tummy is discoloured, and he has terrible ear infections all the time. I've done a fair bit of reading around it and I'm confident that he's not in any pain or discomfort. He's on the BARF diet, has 1000mg of salmon oil a day, 400mg of vitamin E every day, coconut oil every day - so I am confident that his diet is good. We wash him once a week with extremely mild shampoo and he swims in a river/dam daily. 

My question is about the ear infections. Have any of you noticed very waxy ears, with persistent ear infections? I've run up massive vet bills trying to sort him out and all they do is give him preds and injections which doesn't help at all. They look like this all the time: http://outbackgoldens.com/assets/tn_july 19 2013 pixi touch.jpg but with a lot more dark, oily wax.

I've started cleaning his ears with a warm water/hydrogen peroxide solution but I only started yesterday so it's too soon to tell if it's working. I'd love to know if anyone has any home remedies or homeopathic solutions to share - it'll save me thousands on vet bills and that'd be amazing. 

TIA!


----------

